# Casa Blanca Jeroboam (M) Cigar Review - All Day Sucker



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this is an old favorite from my mild cigar days. As far as I am concerned Casa Blanca rivals Maccanudo for taste in a mild stick. this one takes fo...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca Jeroboam (M) Cigar Review - All Day Sucker


----------

